# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Reggae on the Rock Reunion

## Nurse Marcia

Many of you "Old Timers" will know what this party is all about.
For the rest of you...
Friends of Jamaica USA (No longer active) was a charity founded by Wayne Pearce and I took over as the Director in 2002.
We had some kick butt fundraisers in Rockford IL (It sits on the Rock River in Northern Illinois.)

My friend Sally and a few others thought a reunion party would be fun, and I agreed.
So we will be gathering on September 15th at Brewsky's in Rockford, and will be raising some money for Mt Airy All Age School in Negril while we enjoy great Reggae from De Hurricane Band and share our love of Jamaica. It will be bring food to share and Sally will be bringing her famous Enchiladas. 

People have been known to come from all over the United States for this party. The "pre-party" starts on Friday. I will talk to Sweden House this week for availability. They have a great meeting room for us to gather.

Flying in to O'Hare - ORD - is an option. There is a scheduled bus every hour between O'Hare and Rockford. I will arrange to get you to the Sweden House from their bus terminal. There is also a scheduled bus from Midway, but not as often.
http://www.coachusa.com/vangalder/ss.tickets.asp

Rockford has an airport as well - RFD - as another option. Allegiant flies into RFD. I can also help get you to the Hotel from there. It's not far.

The party will start at 6PM. De Hurricane will play from 7 until 10. Then the "after-party" at the Hotel. 
There will be lots of door prizes and a silent auction. Many Jamaican items. Sally is also making one of her famous rum cakes. And I bet we can talk Mickey into making one too.

Mark your calendars, check for flights, tell your friends, and join us for a great party for a good cause. It's one of the best times you can have without being in Jamaica.

Email me at nursemarica4 at yahoo dot com with questions.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Additional info: Sally tells me Mt. Airy is now getting support from Sandals Foundation. We will be donating any money raised to another worthy cause in Negril. More information on that will be coming.

----------


## Bnewb

Yes, Mt. Airy has had many strong supporters for quite a few years even before Sandals.
Maybe look into helping the NEET project...they're doing incredible work around Jamaica.

----------


## Blandy1

Nurse Marcia,

Andy & I will be coming & we will need a smoking room for Friday & Saturday night at the Sweden House. We look forward to seeing everyone there!!

----------


## Rambo

Nurse......
what band??
heard Ark Band is playing??

----------


## Cands

This sounds like a lot of fun!! Right in our area too! Will definitely try to attend.

----------


## Biggs of the week

Nice since you don't see many of the "oldtimers" posting anymore.It's always been a great party with great people1

----------


## Rumrunner

That will be the perfect way to celebrate my hubby's birthday. It's on Sep. 15! We're only a two hour drive away. Can't wait to meet you all.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

The Band is De Hurricane. They played at the last FOJ Reggae on the Rock and they were great. Jerry at Brewsky's (the manager) liked them so much he had them back for a special event at the bar the next year.

Great, Bonnie.  Cands - you are welcome to come to the pre or post parties, even if you don't have a room. 

Biggs - you and Pam think you can make it or will you be playing somewhere?

Rambo - tell Jules to get the night off so you can come!!

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Lisa, thanks for the info. I've worked with Mr Wellington in the past. NEET is a good organization. 
I've received some info for the Theodora Project from a Negril friend and that is also a possibility.

----------


## Biggs of the week

Marcia,I am open on the 15th so Pam and I should be able to attend.

----------


## Rumrunner

Marcia, you should have my e-mail address now. Make sure you check your spam folder.  :Smile:

----------


## Rambo



----------


## Nurse Marcia

Biggs - Yay!
Rumrunner - got it.
Rambo - Niiiice....

----------


## Ziggy

Hey Marcia
Zelda and I plan on attending.

----------


## ClaudiaInIowa

Alex & I will be there.  Great place to celebrate our September 15 wedding anniversary.  
Marcia.. how about donations to the youth group you were so active with.  The name escapes me right now.  Didn't Glen & Teresa spend time working on it too?

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Ziggy and Zelda, Claudia and Alex -- great news.

Claudia, yes, the Tafari Youth Club. They are doing pretty well. Nurse Henry worked hard to help the kids understand that if they need or want something, they have to work for it. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they shouldn't get donations, but Sally and I were talking last night about the Soup Kitchen and the Theodora Project in Negril. 

Update on the Hotel rooms: I have reserved 7 smoking and 7 non-smoking rooms for Fri and Saturday nights. Don't call to make reservations yet -- the manager will be calling me tomorrow so we can work out the details and get the room rates.

----------


## Madtown Lady

Hey Marcia, Terry and I are thinking of coming on Saturday. We met you at Rondel in April. It is a quick trip from Madison!

----------


## Nurse Marcia

I remember. Yes, easy trip from Madison. Looking forward to seeing you again.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

My plan is to stop at the Sweden House tomorrow after work to check out some rooms and nail down a price. I hope work cooperates with that plan.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Marcia,Marcia,Marcia,,, LOL YIPPIE!! Jim and I will be coming for sure! If anyone has a painting to donate I can have Jim make a nice frame for it. You guys are a BLAST and we cannot wait to see you all again. By the way have you read any reviews on the Swedon House latley? Kind of scary. But Jim and I are NOT afraid!

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Hi Jim and Donna
Yes, I read the reviews. For the price, I think the rooms are OK. Anyone going with a high expectation of quality will be disappointed. I will be going tonight to check the evening atmosphere and see some rooms to make sure they will be acceptable for that price range.

I have a picture that needs to be framed, as a matter of fact. I will get it measured and let you know.

Do you have a picture of any of his frames you could post?

It will be so great to see you again!

----------


## Biggs of the week

I have to make a reservation this week.Good Time I suggest anyone in driving distance to Rockford Il make this event a great bunch of people !

----------


## Rambo

Sweden House is a nice older place....at one time ranked way up there for this area......Oh the parties we used to have there....
I 'm surprised its still standing..lol

we stayed the night there before our trips to Jamaica back in the 80's........parked there, took the bus....

----------


## Biggs of the week

Booked my room ready to roll!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Hey all what are you bringing to the party to eat? 
I'm planning on making a pork roast, sliced thin with gravy, and some pumpkin soup. Jim and I are booked for Friday and saturday.
 I think Wicked Wendy will be coming too. I sure hope so she is too FUN~~
Marcia here are a few of Jim's frames.

----------


## Original Juls

Have not seen anything posted recently about this event.  Can someone give me the details of the hotel etc?

----------


## Biggs of the week

Sweden House rockford Il. give them a call and say your with FOJ I think it was around-$45=48.The place is not the greatest but is nearest place to the party.See you Sat.

----------


## Jim-Donna

O.K. are you all bringing food??? Or it might just be easier to order off the bar menu. What ya all doing?

----------


## Madtown Lady

ordering off the bar menu sure sounds easier.

----------


## Madtown Lady

Aha, just went to Brewsky's Bar website. They do not serve food. But it says you can bring in whatever food you want.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Well now that is good to know. I think maybe we will eat befor we go. Did Sally say something about bringing food????

----------


## Rambo

The First One, my God! its been SIX YEARS!

----------


## Nurse Marcia

There will be plenty of food. You can always contribute by buying an additional entry ticket for $5 to get and additional chance at a door prize.
No menu at that bar.

----------

